# Need advice in marketing with sales reps and getting into stores



## squidbearstudios (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello all! 
I've been reading a lot about the tshirt businesses and the most frequent word I see is marketing. 
At this point of my brand I've tried the social media, the online stores like amazon and as of now those marketing tools seem too saturated. As I was searching on the forum for ideas and info about marketing and sales reps I came across a very good thread...but the thread was from 2006. 
I would like to know more about marketing tshirt a and getting sales rep for this current year and on. Maybe the industry has changed a lot since then maybe not, I don't know since I'm still new.

The questions are:

How do I get a sales rep to want to work with your product?
How do they get them in stores for you?
What are good questions to ask them during an interview?
What are the most important things they want to see from your brand?
What do I need to focus on the most in getting into a storefront?
Do stores like to see samples or a line sheet? Both?
Is it possible to get into a store without a lot of prior sales?

If you had a good or bad experience with reps and/ or retailers please share 

If you can answer all of them that's great but if not that's fine I just want to get as much feedback and info as possible. Any tips and info about this area will be highly valuable to me. Thanks in advance 

Justin


----------

